# AMH less than 4 but no other info



## Tea Jenny (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi,
This is my first post - have been ttc for over 3 years and have received a letter stating my AMH is less than 4, therefore I have a low chance of conception - naturally or assisted. Devastating to get this news in a letter with no other information. Have had AMH blood repeated today but nurse was very dismissive when I tried to ask why it needed to be repeated if it's not going to change and they don't provide an actual value if less than 4. Have an appointment to see consultant at end of month but would be great to get an idea of what will happen next.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*FeelingLost*, 
there's many on here that have got pregnant with a low result than 4. 
Mine was round about that last time it was tested, I can't remember exactly.
It might not be as easy for you to get there as others or you might not respond as well but there's absolutely nothing to say it won't work.
Try not to be too disheartened.
Best of luck to you both. X


----------



## Lorna1547 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi

I got the exact same letter as that, as my AMH was 2. The letter made me feel miserable, and was basically saying they didn't hold out much hope, and to decide if I wanted to continue with treatment.

Even though the staff were lovely, I knew they thought I had very little chance of becoming pregnant. However, I wasn't going to let the fact of a low number stop me trying, and that's exactly what I done.  

Please don't let anyone make you feel that it's not worth it hun. Even though you might only get a few eggs, it's not the quantity that counts. 

I wish you all the best for the future. Xxx


----------



## Furry (May 8, 2013)

Hello there, did you know if your AMH result was in pmol or ng? Because that needs to be taken into consideration.


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I think if they aren't counting under 4 it's likely pmol/l as that chart runs higher 

Mine was 2 and I got 4 eggs from 4 positive with 100% fert, stay positive! X


----------



## Furry (May 8, 2013)

Firstly, don't panic, my AMH is 0.03pmol which is far lower than yours! However I've had treatment at the ARGC with that result and managed to produce 5 good quality eggs, so it's not all over for you by any means. x


----------



## Clairebenso (Feb 28, 2015)

My story was very similar to yours.  I was having infertility investigations and the only letter that came back from the hospital was that my AMH was 2.01 pmol. I was also completely devastated and was preparing myself for IVF which we were self funding and I thought would probably not work.  So I started to think that I may not be able to have a child with my DNA, just my husband's and started to look at donor eggs.  Despite all that I was going to give the IVF every chance it could, made sure my diet was tip top, was taking so many multivits I was starting to rattle and I was ready to throw myself into IVF as healthy as I possibly could be.  3 weeks away from our appointment and my period was due, had some odd symptoms and felt a bit off colour but was preparing myself with the usual disappointment around period time.  Then I was 2 days late, hubby was home so I just thought I'd take a preg test to put myself out of my misery... and I'm pregnant!  I'm also 40 so please please please don't give up hope, a low AMH is just one test and I suspect it's quite a new test that needs a lot more results before they can deem what really is low.


----------



## Tea Jenny (Mar 15, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Thanks for the replies and sorry for the delay in responding.  
Got my result of repeat AMH back and it is now 10.5 - so in the normal range - yeah!
Had lap and dye in middle of June and tubes all clear - a little endometriosis that was removed, so again good news, but was then told that my FSH was low no value given so have just had that repeated and waiting for results, so there is hope if your first results don't look good!

Thanks for taking the time to respond to me as I was totally lost after the first letter.
X


----------

